# How Sad



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

I feel your pain  Though here in NC we get to shoot mostly year round outside...

Not looking forward to indoor season though...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I feel your pain....ukey:

Indoors is coming....and we can't stop it...we can only hope to contain it :fear:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

yup.....


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

I'm so glad that I'm not the only one who despises indoor season. It's OK the first few times but just gets so BORING to shoot at 20 yards over and over and over and over and over!!!!

We'll all do it since it's better than not shooting at all, but just barely


----------



## pilotmill (Dec 10, 2008)

*In the Field*

Not much field shooting here in N. KY anytime of the year, mostly 3D but at least its outside. I just get out in the winter and shoot, love the new UnderArmour, thin and warm. Hope to get some to follow.


----------



## bobbyh (Dec 22, 2008)

at least you have some sort of shooting seasons (3d- indoor) here where I live in WV there is nothing for the archer, expect the hunting season which is the middle of oct to the end of dec. would love to have the chance to shoot with others who are enthused as much as I am.
bobbyh


----------



## capemaybowman (Aug 13, 2008)

Ron Meadows said:


> I'm so glad that I'm not the only one who despises indoor season. It's OK the first few times but just gets so BORING to shoot at 20 yards over and over and over and over and over!!!!
> 
> We'll all do it since it's better than not shooting at all, but just barely


2nd that. Indoors is for rain days.


----------



## red1691 (Jun 8, 2007)

*Come on Down!*

At Our club range, just out side of Savannah Ga. in Scott Stell community park, the 2nd and 4th Sundays of the month they shoot eather a 900 or a International round or Field! So come on down and shoot! It's about the only time of the year that it not hotter than #$** and you can enjoy shooting!!!!


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

Anytime any of you guys/gals wanna make that trip out here to AZ- we have KILLER late fall, winter, and early spring Field shooting. 

I personally invite each and every one of you to come on out and shoot the desert courses. I'm certain that you'll love 'em as much as I do. 

(I'll even toss in some Gelato to sweeten the deal- unless your name is Lee and you shoot a lizard. . .then you get a steak dinner.)


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*where are ya?*



bobbyh said:


> at least you have some sort of shooting seasons (3d- indoor) here where I live in WV there is nothing for the archer, expect the hunting season which is the middle of oct to the end of dec. would love to have the chance to shoot with others who are enthused as much as I am.
> bobbyh


lots of indoor & 3d and some spots where are you located at in WV?


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

So I'm hopin' every one is up for a road trip to Miami for the NAFAC this year! Still 90+ degrees out here and I'm wishing our indoor was from June to September!

SB


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

WrongdayJ said:


> Anytime any of you guys/gals wanna make that trip out here to AZ- we have KILLER late fall, winter, and early spring Field shooting.
> 
> I personally invite each and every one of you to come on out and shoot the desert courses. I'm certain that you'll love 'em as much as I do.
> 
> (I'll even toss in some Gelato to sweeten the deal- unless your name is Lee and you shoot a lizard. . .then you get a steak dinner.)


Thanks 

I hope to shoot the Arizona Cup in April.


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Up here in Sconsin,the winters suck.Indoors is the only opportunity to better your form for outside.I enjoy all shooting in or out.But my druthers I would be outside shootin field!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

WrongdayJ said:


> Anytime any of you guys/gals wanna make that trip out here to AZ- we have KILLER late fall, winter, and early spring Field shooting.
> 
> I personally invite each and every one of you to come on out and shoot the desert courses. I'm certain that you'll love 'em as much as I do.
> 
> (I'll even toss in some Gelato to sweeten the deal- *unless your name is Lee and you shoot a lizard. . .then you get a steak dinner*.)


I'm going to take you up on this one day.


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

Jbird said:


> This forum gets down right depressing about this time each year......... the end of Field season and decline of field discussions. And even sadder...........I don't give a rat's A about indoors and that is what's next. On the upside I will soon be back in the land of cotton and warm winters where you only have to wait until Febuary to start Field again instead of the end of May up here in the frozen tundra.
> 
> Jbird


Look at the bright side, you have the whole place to yourself............


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

SPECTRE said:


> Look at the bright side, you have the whole place to yourself............


See what happens when you mention indoors.... The unseen come out of the shadows 

Spec we going to Vegas this year?


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Bring on indoor season. I guess I am one of the few that likes it. Outdoors is better but indoors is good to.


----------



## 60Xbulldog60X (Mar 12, 2005)

VA Vince said:


> Bring on indoor season. I guess I am one of the few that likes it. Outdoors is better but indoors is good to.


I'm right there with ya Vince! I've been getting indoor stuff together for about 3 weeks now. Just trying different setups and such. It seems to be getting a little better each week.

Kendall


----------



## spotshot (Jan 18, 2005)

It's all good,any time you can get away and do some shooting inside or out is good. :darkbeer:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

blueglide1 said:


> Up here in Sconsin,the winters suck.Indoors is the only opportunity to better your form for outside.I enjoy all shooting in or out.But my druthers I would be outside shootin field!





VA Vince said:


> Bring on indoor season. I guess I am one of the few that likes it. Outdoors is better but indoors is good to.





60Xbulldog60X said:


> I'm right there with ya Vince! I've been getting indoor stuff together for about 3 weeks now. Just trying different setups and such. It seems to be getting a little better each week.
> 
> Kendall



I second I cant figure out why these wackos dont like indoors.... Its a great challenging round.....


But unlike you Kendall i need a break and bow shooting in genral will be on the back burner other than the hunting rig for at least the next month.... mabey that why you have no problem beating me all the time...


----------



## JPE (Feb 1, 2004)

VA Vince said:


> Bring on indoor season. I guess I am one of the few that likes it. Outdoors is better but indoors is good to.


Exactly. Shot my last field round of the year last weekend but I've been shooting indoors now for about 3 weeks.


----------



## avid3d (Jun 23, 2002)

today is a beautiful fall day here and i'm just heading out the door to join a small group of friends and head over to darrington. 50 miles away. it's awesome......we'll be there with no one else with 5 courses to choose from and one course set up for safari, one course field spots, another hunter spots, another animal round. anyone whose been there, imagine having the whole place to yourself.......makes me smile


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

X Hunter said:


> I second I cant figure out why these wackos dont like indoors.... Its a great challenging round.....


The same way people prefer to bass fish instead of catfish....or flyfish.

For me....I like shooting....so I shoot indoors. But after awhile.....the same 20 yds over and over for months gets boring as hell.:embara:


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Indoors is...........*

Prophylactic encumbered shooting vs outdoors au naturale. No even close. 

Jbird


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> The same way people prefer to bass fish instead of catfish....or flyfish.
> 
> For me....I like shooting....so I shoot indoors. But after awhile.....the same 20 yds over and over for months gets boring as hell.:embara:




Mabey it wouldn't be so boring if you'd hit what you were aimonmg at!!!!:embara::mg::tongue:


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

X Hunter said:


> Mabey it wouldn't be so boring if you'd hit what you were aimonmg at!!!!:embara::mg::tongue:


For sure that 20 yard indoor game humbles a lot. I mean it's just a dot hanging on the wall, 20 yards away.
Me, I kinda like it and the more I hit the spot the better I like it. 

I guess a few just don't want to be reminded by ole spot, just how bad they shoot. :zip: and Ole Spot will point it out very quickly when Your off your game.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Has nothing to do with it....

Even when I was shooting 55+ I still found it boring after awhile. 

And times have changed my friend..... :wink:


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Ron Meadows said:


> I'm so glad that I'm not the only one who despises indoor season. It's OK the first few times but just gets so BORING to shoot at 20 yards over and over and over and over and over!!!!
> 
> We'll all do it since it's better than not shooting at all, but just barely


Sooooo...you shoot 60X's all the time, and all winter long, every single round you shoot is a perfect 300, I take it?????

Good for you if so...but if not, then you have a LOT of work to do on your FORM....to HELP YOU shoot OUTDOORS and field tournaments...and get your MENTAL GAME worked out too.

People, IMHO, WASTE their indoor season by just going thru the motions of shooting 60 shots and not really paying attention to WORKING ON FORM...ONE shot at a time, and learning the nuances of it.

I used to absolutely hate indoors too...until I finally wised up that I was missing a great opportunity.....so I took an indoor season many years back and concentrated on shot sequence and getting as close to perfection as I could possibly due...if it didn't feel right..it was a "let down and start over". I worked on staring at the X and not letting the eyes move. I worked on religiously letting down if it wasn't right. Guess what? The following spring, when I went outdoors.....I broke into the middle 550's for the first time ever! That held me for nearly 7 years until I had triple bypass surgery and was left with an intentional tremor.

What did I do with my "boring (yeah, right!) indoor seasons in the interim..>WORKED ON FORM and REPEATABILITY...that is what I did. 

BORING my foot! If you USE the indoor season right...it can be the best thing that ever happened to your FIELD/HUNTER and other OUTDOOR scores...but you have to get your head out of the up and locked mode and do something FOR yourself.

Having the wrong attitude about indoors being EASY and boring...is costing you dearly on your field/hunter and other outdoor scores; I guarantee you that.

field14


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

X Hunter said:


> I second I cant figure out why these wackos dont like indoors.... Its a great challenging round.....
> 
> 
> But unlike you Kendall i need a break and bow shooting in genral will be on the back burner other than the hunting rig for at least the next month.... mabey that why you have no problem beating me all the time...


I never said I didnt like indoors,I just like outdoors a little better.I think I said I like in and out!But if thats being a wacko so be it!Maybe if I shot perfect 300 60x everytime,and didnt have anything to work on it would be boring.But I only get a 60 about 1 out of 10.Lots of 59s & 58s.At least I think before I type.


----------



## kjwhfsd (Sep 10, 2005)

When you all get bored come on out there are 5 full field dourses that you can shoot all winter long if you dont mind a little rain.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

blueglide1 said:


> I never said I didnt like indoors,I just like outdoors a little better.I think I said I like in and out!But if thats being a wacko so be it!Maybe if I shot perfect 300 60x everytime,and didnt have anything to work on it would be boring.But I only get a 60 about 1 out of 10.Lots of 59s & 58s.At least I think before I type.




OOPPS I didnt even realize you were in my quote's earlier.... My Bad


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

X Hunter said:


> Mabey it wouldn't be so boring if you'd hit what you were aimonmg at!!!!:embara::mg::tongue:



Hornet should be on that commercial with Waddell and Lakoski. "Off the floor, off the wall, into the X"...........  

Don't know if I'm going to Vegas or not Hornet. Haven't shot in forever. They say it's like riding a bike. I could always fall off really good........


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

> And times have changed my friend....




Times ain't changed for Ole Spot, he is still hangin on the wall and he will quickly point out to anyone they ain't as good as they think they is..

especially that Ole Yellow spot, he really rubs it in sometimes...

Ain't all the shots coming off the bow supposed to be the same, I mean the bow and arrow don't know how far the arrow has to go before it hits a target, so what's the difference inside outside your still shootin...


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

You have a Field season???? 

I thought you Americans were tough we shoot Field all year round even when it's -17C. dont let a little thing like fingers and toes freezing and falling off stop you. lol

I took a winter break last year and shot NAFAC in Miami, it was heaven to shoot in the warm again. I was in 'T' shirt and shorts and the locals were wearing long trousers and sweaters and complaining about the cold, lol


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

x hunter said:


> mabey it wouldn't be so boring if you'd hit what you were aimonmg at!!!!:embara::mg::tongue:


lmmfao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Bees what the hell are you smoking on? :noidea:

Who said anything about the bow not knowing the distance? :noidea:

The process of shooting the bow is the same indoors as it is outdoors.....thanks Capt Obvious. :thumb:

Standing in the same spot shooting 3/5 arrows...at the same distance....get's boring to me and isn't as much fun as shooting outdoors....and I get burnt out on it fast. 

I enjoy shooting indoors just like I enjoy shooting 3D but not any where close to as much as I like shooting field...

Is that easier for you to understand? :zip:


----------



## treaton (Jul 21, 2006)

WrongdayJ said:


> Anytime any of you guys/gals wanna make that trip out here to AZ- we have KILLER late fall, winter, and early spring Field shooting.
> 
> I personally invite each and every one of you to come on out and shoot the desert courses. I'm certain that you'll love 'em as much as I do.
> 
> (I'll even toss in some Gelato to sweeten the deal- unless your name is Lee and you shoot a lizard. . .then you get a steak dinner.)


This is a terrific offer and I highly recommend it if you can manage to avoid the one day a year in February that it actually rains.

Be sure and try the raspberry-hazelnut:hungry:


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

I started to just let this post but....... Who said anything about shooting perfect scores? Is that all anyone thinks about in this game? What about just doing it for some exercise, and oh my goodness....some FUN? Hell no, you have to push yourself to be perfect......not me...I shoot target to make myself a more efficient killer of deer, which last time I checked happens outside. I happen to enjoy tromping through the woods in the summer time, and hunting in the fall.

Standing at 20 yards and just shooting, shooting, shooting is BORING AS HELL to me. I'm glad you think that you have to hit the X every time to define success or fun for yourself but don't assume that you know what I'm looking for from archery.

To me every post that I've ever read of yours sounds like you wish for everyone to bow down and worship your superior knowledge of archery, which is also annoying as HELL, but I'll leave that for another time....



field14 said:


> Sooooo...you shoot 60X's all the time, and all winter long, every single round you shoot is a perfect 300, I take it?????
> 
> Good for you if so...but if not, then you have a LOT of work to do on your FORM....to HELP YOU shoot OUTDOORS and field tournaments...and get your MENTAL GAME worked out too.
> 
> ...


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Ron Meadows said:


> I started to just let this post but....... Who said anything about shooting perfect scores? Is that all anyone thinks about in this game? What about just doing it for some exercise, and oh my goodness....some FUN? Hell no, you have to push yourself to be perfect......not me...I shoot target to make myself a more efficient killer of deer, which last time I checked happens outside. I happen to enjoy tromping through the woods in the summer time, and hunting in the fall.
> 
> Standing at 20 yards and just shooting, shooting, shooting is BORING AS HELL to me. I'm glad you think that you have to hit the X every time to define success or fun for yourself but don't assume that you know what I'm looking for from archery.
> 
> To me every post that I've ever read of yours sounds like you wish for everyone to bow down and worship your superior knowledge of archery, which is also annoying as HELL, but I'll leave that for another time....



:clap::clap2: He was long due that!!!


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

X Hunter said:


> :clap::clap2: He was long due that!!!


Due WHAT?

One of the best target shooters of all time shoots to HUNT...but his philosophy is way far away from the other post above...

This PROFESSIONAL archer that "lives to hunt" has it figured this way...IF he can put his shot EXACTLY where he wants it on a target.....then that makes him a better HUNTER and he has pretty much a guarantee that he ain't gonna MISS...the odds or success are far more in his favor than the poster above....There are those that have never missed and there are those that are going to miss...and ALL OF US will end up in the 2nd category sooner or later...just for many....it is sooner than later, hahahahaha.

You see...."Good enough to HIT a deer" and good enough to make a ONE SHOT, ONE CLEAN AND HUMANE HARVEST are two different things.

But diff'rent strokes for different folks....I, too, years ago used to shoot target to prepare for HUNTING, knowing full well that the better I was at hitting what I was aiming at, the better my successful harvests in the field out HUNTING.

I don't have anything against someone shooting for FUN....but I sure do with people that can't hit the 3-ring indoors at 20 yards going out HUNTING and trying to take a big game, or even a small game animal.

So..to ethical hunters (and I'm NOT saying anyone above is unethical) it is ALL about shot placement and accuracy...and that means not only "hitting" what you are aiming at...but more importantly being able to put that arrow WHERE you are trying to in the animal.

And, back to the point of the thread...it is indeed for most, SO SAD that outdoor season is over and we up in the northern-tiers have to shoot INDOORS...but we know this going out in the spring and back in again in the fall.

What I won't back off on is that there is MISSED OPPORTUNITY for IMPROVEMENT by backing off the indoor programs and "blowing it off as boring". ALL of us could use improvement...no matter how good we might think we are.

But sometimes the TRUTH really hurts...and many people don't like hearing or reading the TRUTH....


field14


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

The real problem is that you think that your version of "the truth" is the only one that counts. I could care less what the great "Field14" thinks of anything that I do or say and from the number of PM's I've received today I'm not the only one. We could have disagreed civilly but you had to make it personal for some reason. You don't know anything about me but yet you presume to have all the answers to everything. Professional archer this, 60X that, blah, blah, blah. 

And as far as ethical hunting and being able to put an arrow where I want it there's a hell of a lot more to it then just being able to shoot a bow at some paper "X". If you cannot maintain your composure during the shot process you can be capable of shooting robin hood after robin hood while shooting at paper and completely miss, or wound animals at every chance. I haven't missed or wounded a deer in about 10 years now and I've killed a few dozen. Implying that I'll miss sooner rather than later shows your ignorance. Now how's that for not wanting to hear the truth?? 





field14 said:


> But sometimes the TRUTH really hurts...and many people don't like hearing or reading the TRUTH....
> 
> 
> field14


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Ron Meadows said:


> The real problem is that you think that your version of "the truth" is the only one that counts. I could care less what the great "Field14" thinks of anything that I do or say and from the number of PM's I've received today I'm not the only one. We could have disagreed civilly but you had to make it personal for some reason. You don't know anything about me but yet you presume to have all the answers to everything. Professional archer this, 60X that, blah, blah, blah.
> 
> And as far as ethical hunting and being able to put an arrow where I want it there's a hell of a lot more to it then just being able to shoot a bow at some paper "X". If you cannot maintain your composure during the shot process you can be capable of shooting robin hood after robin hood while shooting at paper and completely miss, or wound animals at every chance. I haven't missed or wounded a deer in about 10 years now and I've killed a few dozen. Implying that I'll miss sooner rather than later shows your ignorance. Now how's that for not wanting to hear the truth??


And...YOU don't know me from Adam either.....and the PM's story...basically...>WHO CARES, is that supposed to impress someone?

WHAT personal attack? I never said YOU were unethical....in fact, I think I even put something about that in parentheses...but then...YOU only "read and hear" what you WANT TO...

We agree that COMPOSURE doesn't just apply to PAPER...but...if you can do it on "Paper" and have things memorized and automated there...the odds are that "under pressure"...be it tournament pressure or the pressure of the "moment of truth" on a live animal...you will be better prepared to handle it.

I never implied that YOU would miss sooner rather than later....what I said was that EVERYONE will miss....sooner or later...and EVERYONE will be in the miss category....sooner or later...(never once did I say YOU are in either category)...and SOME would be sooner rather than later.

But...YOU read into it reading what you wanted and inferring what you wanted.

Frankly, YOU are the one the made the personal attack, not me....You spoke specifics...I spoke generalities...and YOU made the conclusions.

Enough of this crap....you are going to do what you want...and PM away...cuz frankly, I tire of this thread anyways....I certainly never used the word "ignorant" , which IS a personal attack...BY YOU, not me.

field14


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

field14 said:


> Due WHAT?
> 
> One of the best target shooters of all time shoots to HUNT...but his philosophy is way far away from the other post above...
> 
> ...




Look my point was is your not god's gift to archery so dont press your opnion on us like you are.... Cuz I hate to tell ya your NOT!!

mabey you should re-read your own words different stokes for different folksdoh Why do you care if they don't like indoors... And even more why should we care that you do or dont so much???

So if you dont like what your being told just remember your own words and I quote "Sometimes the TRUTH really hurts...and many people dontlike hearing or reading the TRUTH...."


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

X Hunter said:


> Look my point was is your not god's gift to archery so dont press your opnion on us like you are.... Cuz I hate to tell ya your NOT!!
> 
> mabey you should re-read your own words different stokes for different folksdoh Why do you care if they don't like indoors... And even more why should we care that you do or dont so much???
> 
> So if you dont like what your being told just remember your own words and I quote "Sometimes the TRUTH really hurts...and many people dontlike hearing or reading the TRUTH...."


X Hunter,
YOUR point is well taken, and at least, unlike a prior poster on this thread, you didn't use any words or connotations of a personal attack...such as "ignorance."

I certainly don't have a problem with the reply you posted above. At least I can read it as being somewhat civil.

I guess it really comes down, like you repeated that I said..."different strokes for different folks". Some here on AT WANT help, others ask for help, but don't really WANT it unless it is what they want to hear. Others? Well... different strokes for different folks, forest for the trees, FIDGAS, and BTSOOM.

Personally, I've learned over the years to seize opportunities from the INDOOR season...because frankly, up until about 8 years ago...I absolutely HATED indoor shooting; in spite of using indoor seasons prior to that to "bust loose" to better scores than I had ever shot before utilizing the INDOOR season to improve my mental and physical game...both for HUNTING and for competition.

Of course, some folks don't want to hear "improvement needed"; Most others probably really don't care one iota; they aren't so motivated anyways.

field14


----------



## pennysdad (Sep 26, 2004)

*Lol!!!!!!!!*



Brown Hornet said:


> Bees what the hell are you smoking on? :noidea:
> 
> Who said anything about the bow not knowing the distance? :noidea:
> 
> ...


Sounds like "OLE Bees", has pondered "OLE SPOT" quite a bit?? Sounds like "OLE SPOT" has been givin "OLE BEES" a beatin!! Twist one up for me, and keep reflectin buddy! I am looking foreward to Indoors, and seein "Ole Spot" and Ole Bees!


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

Look Field, you can try to spin this any way you wish....I'm done here. You came on a thread about the lamenting of the end of outdoor season and general talk about not liking to shoot indoors and chose my post to impart your vast knowledge upon. You implied that if I don't shoot 60x after 60x games (which I viewed as a slap in the face) then how can I possibly hate indoors. Had you left out that [email protected]#$$# statement we'd have been fine. That's what I was talking about with making it personal. 



field14 said:


> And...YOU don't know me from Adam either.....and the PM's story...basically...>WHO CARES, is that supposed to impress someone?
> 
> WHAT personal attack? I never said YOU were unethical....in fact, I think I even put something about that in parentheses...but then...YOU only "read and hear" what you WANT TO...
> 
> ...


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

VA Vince said:


> Bring on indoor season. I guess I am one of the few that likes it. Outdoors is better but indoors is good to.


Add me to one of the few. I shoot at least two leagues every indoor season and go to all the local and state shoots I can work in. I don't hate any form of archery. I love indoors and out (especially field)...not very wild about 3D though. Being in the woods is nice, but the few arrows shot in comparison to a field or outdoor/indoor spot round just don't get it for me. I like to shoot. 30 or 40 arrows during a 3 or 4 hour shooting session ain't my idea of having fun.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

field14 said:


> What I won't back off on is that there is MISSED OPPORTUNITY for IMPROVEMENT by backing off the indoor programs and "blowing it off as boring". ALL of us could use improvement...no matter how good we might think we are.
> 
> But sometimes the TRUTH really hurts...and many people don't like hearing or reading the TRUTH....
> 
> ...


Why do you assume that just because....gonna treat your above post as if your talking to me :wink:....I say that I find indoors to be boring or that I don't like it that I don't use that time to work or improve?

Indoors is a great time to sure things up or make form/shot changes....but not liking the format doesn't mean that your not working or your just flinging arrows :wink:

I work just as hard indoors as I do on things outdoors....the "flingers" outdoors...are "flingers" indoors and aren't gonna work in either venue. 

Just because I don't like going to the driving range doesn't mean that I don't work on certain things when I do go :wink:


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> Why do you assume that just because....gonna treat your above post as if your talking to me :wink:....I say that I find indoors to be boring or that I don't like it that I don't use that time to work or improve?
> 
> Indoors is a great time to sure things up or make form/shot changes....but not liking the format doesn't mean that your not working or your just flinging arrows :wink:
> 
> ...



Good points above. I didn't think quickly enough like you did, however, concerning the "flingers"...that is a good one and right on the money, too.

However, SOME have taken it that I'm talking right at THEM... when the entire "idea" was a generality...but then perhaps those persons thought the "shoe fit" so they chose to wear it????

At least the you and X-hunter didn't use the "ignorance" word...and then accuse others of "Personal attack"....

field14


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

Stop playing the wronged party here Field...it isn't very becoming and I find it funny. You quoted my post and called me out, whether direct or indirect, and I returned fire. More euphemisms from you won't change that fact at all...haul out all that you wish.



field14 said:


> Good points above. I didn't think quickly enough like you did, however, concerning the "flingers"...that is a good one and right on the money, too.
> 
> However, SOME have taken it that I'm talking right at THEM... when the entire "idea" was a generality...but then perhaps those persons thought the "shoe fit" so they chose to wear it????
> 
> ...


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

Stop playing the wronged party here Field...it isn't very becoming. You quoted my post and called me out, whether directly or indirectly, and I returned fire. That's all. The fact that I did it directly, rather than implied really makes no difference. You were talking about/to me since you quoted my post. No confusion there, to anyone but you anyway.



field14 said:


> Good points above. I didn't think quickly enough like you did, however, concerning the "flingers"...that is a good one and right on the money, too.
> 
> However, SOME have taken it that I'm talking right at THEM... when the entire "idea" was a generality...but then perhaps those persons thought the "shoe fit" so they chose to wear it????
> 
> ...


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Ron Meadows said:


> Stop playing the wronged party here Field...it isn't very becoming. You quoted my post and called me out, whether directly or indirectly, and I returned fire. That's all. The fact that I did it directly, rather than implied really makes no difference. You were talking about/to me since you quoted my post. No confusion there, to anyone but you anyway.


YOU, however used the INSULT and the "Ignorance" word...and that is way beyond the limits of "personal attack".

But then again, that shows YOUR "ig..."....not mine.

field14


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

So it's OK for you to insult me, but not vice versa? What country do you live in, Oz? 



field14 said:


> YOU, however used the INSULT and the "Ignorance" word...and that is way beyond the limits of "personal attack".
> 
> But then again, that shows YOUR "ig..."....not mine.
> 
> field14


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Ron Meadows said:


> So it's OK for you to insult me, but not vice versa? What country do you live in, Oz?



I see nowhere where I was 'inflammatory' or used the word ignorance, such as you did. YOU only "inferred" I was speaking to you....I never once mentioned you by name in the verbage of anything I posted. Just "quoting" you does NOT mean that I'm addressing you totally directly. It is only a "springboard" to further the discussion.

I used zero inflammatory words to you...espcially such things as "shows your ignorance" which is the height of a blatant INSULT. YOU did that, not me.

End of discussion.....you insulted me directly and blatantly.

field14


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

OK. In your little world quoting someone means nothing....in my little world it does. I've not denied insulting you, but by quoting my post and then posting your little diatribe you flung one over the bow at me. All I did was return the favor.

In the future, just don't quote my posts. I won't sit idly by and take being insulted, just as I wouldn't expect anyone else to either.



field14 said:


> I see nowhere where I was 'inflammatory' or used the word ignorance, such as you did. YOU only "inferred" I was speaking to you....I never once mentioned you by name in the verbage of anything I posted. Just "quoting" you does NOT mean that I'm addressing you totally directly. It is only a "springboard" to further the discussion.
> 
> I used zero inflammatory words to you...espcially such things as "shows your ignorance" which is the height of a blatant INSULT. YOU did that, not me.
> 
> ...


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

field14 said:


> I see nowhere where I was 'inflammatory' or used the word ignorance, such as you did. YOU only "inferred" I was speaking to you....I never once mentioned you by name in the verbage of anything I posted. Just "quoting" you does NOT mean that I'm addressing you totally directly. It is only a "springboard" to further the discussion.
> 
> I used zero inflammatory words to you...espcially such things as "shows your ignorance" which is the height of a blatant INSULT. YOU did that, not me.
> 
> ...





Ron Meadows said:


> OK. In your little world quoting someone means nothing....in my little world it does. I've not denied insulting you, but by quoting my post and then posting your little diatribe you flung one over the bow at me. All I did was return the favor.
> 
> In the future, just don't quote my posts. I won't sit idly by and take being insulted, just as I wouldn't expect anyone else to either.



C'mon fellas....about time we just let this go isn't it? I mean, not that I don't like getting a message every other minute on my Crackberry, but don't we all have something better to do?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Do we need to move this to the Youth Forum? 

He picked on me....he called me names....who cares nobody really insulted anyone either way. 

Time to let it go....good lord. Ron your a big boy all growed up and everything....I think you know that wasn't really n insult. Hell I have heard people say worse to you at Nationals and you laughed. :wink:

and Tom your at the age where you may be starting to shrink so I know you know when to let it go and I know your not offended by what was said....but we all know you still don't always know when to let it go. You know exactly what your doing now....nothing other then stirring the pot....


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Do we need to move this to the Youth Forum?
> 
> He picked on me....he called me names....who cares nobody really insulted anyone either way.
> 
> ...


Youth forum. :set1_rolf2:

Personally, I think it's about time a moderator locked this thread...perhaps even deleted it. It's gotten way out of hand with the name calling and antagonistic replies. Just my .02 worth.


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> Bees what the hell are you smoking on? :noidea:
> 
> Who said anything about the bow not knowing the distance? :noidea:
> 
> ...


 nothing I don't smoke, Well maybe after sex, I'll be sure to look next time.:zip:





> Who said anything about the bow not knowing the distance


I did... 



> The process of shooting the bow is the same indoors as it is outdoors.....thanks Capt Obvious.


your welcome



> Standing in the same spot shooting 3/5 arrows...at the same distance....get's boring to me and isn't as much fun as shooting outdoors....and I get burnt out on it fast.


Might be for you, but that doesn't mean that it is boring for everyone.



> Is that easier for you to understand?


whats to understand? I try to shoot the same indoor or out, I like them both the same. but according to some I'm supposed to like outdoor better. So, nope still don't understand why I'm suposed to like outdoor better. :noidea:


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

Well.......he started it. 



Brown Hornet said:


> Do we need to move this to the Youth Forum?
> 
> He picked on me....he called me names....who cares nobody really insulted anyone either way.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

pennysdad said:


> Sounds like "OLE Bees", has pondered "OLE SPOT" quite a bit?? Sounds like "OLE SPOT" has been givin "OLE BEES" a beatin!! Twist one up for me, and keep reflectin buddy! I am looking foreward to Indoors, and seein "Ole Spot" and Ole Bees!


Yep I shoot Ole spot alot, Ole spot wins a lot, Maybe this year I'll get some revenge on Ole spot. Especially that Little Yellow FITA one, It really is a heart Breaker.. Yep, I'll See You and Blonde Star out there trying to bust Ole Spot. After all we Have to improve on our last year Lancaster's score.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Good lord Bees....you were gone so long that I forgot that not only does Old Spot get you....but so does reading comprehension :doh:

Nobody was talking about YOU and what YOU like or don't like....each one of us that had posted....up until certain OLDER FOLKS started bumping their gums was talking about what WE like as an individual....so I hope just maybe that this will help you understand why I....yes I not YOU....don't like indoors. 

Nobody said you couldn't like indoors....


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

How sad  that a thread about indoors has 2 pages worth of posts in the field forum...egads what is this world coming to:noidea: Not that indoors isn't good for me and my shooting, but that doesn't mean I have to like it:nono:...


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

psargeant said:


> How sad  that a thread about indoors has 2 pages worth of posts in the field forum...egads what is this world coming to:noidea: Not that indoors isn't good for me and my shooting, but that doesn't mean I have to like it:nono:...



It's gone two pages because those of us that like indoor shooting had to post in the field forum because they AT mods didn't give us an indoor forum. There's a Field Forum, 3D Forum, even a FITA, Collegiate and JOAD Forum, but no Indoor Spot Forum :set1_thinking:

We have to post somewhere. 

And for the record. I love field shooting more than any other type of archery. I cut my archery teeth on Field in Texas. But I love indoor spots too. It's running second behind field. Not a close second, but I've still got room in my heart for both of them.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

You don't need an indoor forum.....the avg person that just wants gear info is gonna post it in Gen Pop....and that place will turn into indoor central shortly anyway....

and this forum is all indoors starting about now....

As for the other forums.....and no indoor forum...you have no clue what I had to go through to get this forum....and not to pat myself on the back but there aren't many ATers that could have gotten this forum started 

3D is much bigger in the grand scheme of things then indoors really and they needed a forum....FITA....you have no clue how big that is and they surely need their own section....they even have their own Classifieds.


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> Good lord Bees....you were gone so long that I forgot that not only does Old Spot get you....but so does reading comprehension :doh:
> 
> Nobody was talking about YOU and what YOU like or don't like....each one of us that had posted....up until certain OLDER FOLKS started bumping their gums was talking about what WE like as an individual....so I hope just maybe that this will help you understand why I....yes I not YOU....don't like indoors.
> 
> Nobody said you couldn't like indoors....


Why is it OK to say I don't like indoors.

but it takes two pages to say it's OK to like indoors?


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

See what you guys have gone and done now.......ruined a perfectly good argument.


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

psargeant said:


> How sad  that a thread about indoors has 2 pages worth of posts in the field forum...egads what is this world coming to:noidea: Not that indoors isn't good for me and my shooting, but that doesn't mean I have to like it:nono:...


If you don't like it and it isn't fun for you, then why do it????? 

there is always indoor soccer... :zip:


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> You don't need an indoor forum.....the avg person that just wants gear info is gonna post it in Gen Pop....and that place will turn into indoor central shortly anyway....
> 
> and this forum is all indoors starting about now....
> 
> ...


Since you mentioned it......... Are your knees better? :becky:

 Why all the fuss about "indoor season" when it's not even "indoor season"?!?!?! It's freaking _hunting_ season!!


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Indoors Plain and Simple*

It is merely a way to keep shooting when the winds blow cold and a good excuse to hang out with a bunch of other archer's waiting for field archery
to begin again. It also gives a place for the pansies to shoot without the 
mosquitos, deer flies, black flies, dog pecker knats, and ticks. Of course a 
real field enthusiasts will just inhale of of those vermin and keep right on truckin.
Jbird


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

Jbird said:


> This forum gets down right depressing about this time each year......... the end of Field season and decline of field discussions. And even sadder...........I don't give a rat's A about indoors and that is what's next. On the upside I will soon be back in the land of cotton and warm winters where you only have to wait until Febuary to start Field again instead of the end of May up here in the frozen tundra.
> 
> Jbird


Quit thinking of it as the end of the season...its really the preparation phase of the following field season.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Jbird said:


> It is merely a way to keep shooting when the winds blow cold and a good excuse to hang out with a bunch of other archer's waiting for field archery
> to begin again. It also gives a place for the pansies to shoot without the
> mosquitos, deer flies, black flies, dog pecker knats, and ticks. Of course a
> real field enthusiasts will just inhale of of those vermin and keep right on truckin.
> Jbird


Yes, I agree Jay....PLUS...the added advantage indoors....

INDOORS< One don't have to carry 3-D "Cool Stools", NO Umbies, and no pesky electronics such as clinometers, OT2 generated site settings, Palm Pilots, Cut Charts, and "kentucky windage". Not that the fieldman ever relied on electronics anyways...but that is yet another issue....and I'm old school, hahahaha.

Heck, indoors, you don't have to hunt around for logs, twigs, rocks, or other such items to LEVEL OUT YOUR FOOTING either, hahahahahaha.

By the way, I cut my teeth on FIELD shooting, and although I'm not doing so much of it these days, I still much prefer it to indoors...BUT....I know/have learned the positive advantages to making indoors FUN, and have several things I do when indoors to keep it that way. I do NOT just come in and shoot 70 arrows for score and go home, day in and day out....I have many sorts of training things I have incorporated in this to work on the mental game and the physical game, and the ENTIRE shot process...that provides a challenge as well as a learning experience.

BUT, a person has to change their mental attitudes towards indoors in order to accomplish this; going thru the motions doesn't make it anywhere near as much fun and constructive, hahahahaha.

Can YOU shoot a "25" with your eyes closed at 20 yards....???? I can, and I shake like all get out...but I can shoot do that...not every single time, but I can do it! One more "game" a person can do to work on TOTAL form that really gets you on top of what it is you are really doing...and don't even know it for sure.....

field14


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

Now that I would be very interested in hearing......I'll even buy you a beer if we ever meet if you can make shooting indoors FUN. Deal?



field14 said:


> ....I have many sorts of training things I have incorporated in this to work on the mental game and the physical game, and the ENTIRE shot process...that provides a challenge as well as a learning experience.
> 
> field14


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Ron Meadows said:


> Now that I would be very interested in hearing......I'll even buy you a beer if we ever meet if you can make shooting indoors FUN. Deal?


I didn't INVENT this idea...but I have refined it into a positive and viable PRACTICE regimen/routine. It works unbelievably well and gets you so in-tune to your ENTIRE shot process, you wouldn't believe it.

One of my students, when issued the challenge...he's a 50+ X's shooter on NFAA blue face....shot a "22" on his first end. He wasn't happy, haha. I told him to PAY ATTENTION to the SHOT and not anything else and to THINK HIS WAY THRU....and...on his 2nd try (blew my mind), he shot a "25" with his EYES CLOSED at 20 yards.

I have another student acquaintance that IS a 58+ X-shooter and I"ve watched him shoot 60 X 300's. He wasn't so lucky on his first several tries, but...he stuck with it and found the little nuances that were causing him to miss "X's"...and now...he has had to go to a 5-spot face instead of a single spot when "BLIND SHOOTING" to keep from SPLITTING ARROWS!

This "system" works, and besides, you can win money with it. When I first heard of this was in the early 1980's when I lost $40 to a top PRO archer that said, "I can shoot a 25 on an indoor target at 20 yards with my EYES CLOSED...and he did it, not ONCE...but TWICE in a row....The first one was a 3-X "25", and the 2nd one was a 4-X "25" with 3 inside out, and the 5th arrow just barely missed the X...Now THAT is being "in tune with your form and shot"!!!

YES, it CAN be done...not every time, but it CAN be done....and even the "fieldman" can do it, so it must be pretty easy, hahahahaa.

There are "rules" to using this correctly as a training tool and to break the boredom and monotony...and to focus on the ENTIRE shot, and not simply the release aid firing!

It is in one of my articles I wrote for Archery Focus Magazine...and the shooter that was my "guinea pig" for that article was Jon Eide from North Dakota. He launched into severl 60X rounds in a ROW...once he got "in tune with his shot" by shooting BLIND at 20 yards.

Do NOT expect it the first several times, however...one is more than likely to shoot 19's 20' or 21's until you quit thinking about it, quit thinking about the release aid...and CONCENTRATE on NOTHING MOVING until you hear the arrow impact the target....IT WORKS! IT IS FUN!!! It takes the monotony and boredom out of INDOOR shooting....

Best I've ever done for a full 4-end game: 97 out of 100. Never tried it for a full round, since it is really unnecessary...you can do this a little at a time.

field14


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Field 14 trust me most people dont even know what it is to just let there sight float. Most really need to just relax and forget about firing the dambed release. Shot anticipation kills them. Relax and aim. I am constantly trying to get folks to practice there entire shot with the knowledge that they are not going to fire the release. It amazes me how well they can hold if they know the shot is not going to go off. The anticipation really ruins their shot.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

jarlicker said:


> Field 14 trust me most people dont even know what it is to just let there sight float. Most really need to just relax and forget about firing the dambed release. Shot anticipation kills them. Relax and aim. I am constantly trying to get folks to practice there entire shot with the knowledge that they are not going to fire the release. It amazes me how well they can hold if they know the shot is not going to go off. The anticipation really ruins their shot.


Only the best of the best know what it is to just let their site float, and some "old timers" that have done it in the past, but whose skill level is now declining, ha.

I have an intentional tremor, so FOR ME....I either "let it float" (almost always within the entire BULLSEYE (not too long for the X-ring float...maybe one or two seconds) and trust it. It is difficult, but I can do it on a "good hand day."

In fact, I have some shirts made up that say:

On the BACK: YES!! I KNOW THAT MY BOW HAND IS SHAKING!
On The FRONT: JUST LET IT FLOAT... AND SHOOT THE SHOT!:darkbeer:

People might think I have an attitude..and yes, I do, when it comes to that question about my bowhand shaking! But the FRONT of the shirt tells it in a nutshell, doesn't it?

I'm not afraid to wear those shirts either...if they don't like it, don't look, hahaha. Besides, maybe the shirts AND my bowhand shaking will distract them from THEIR game and give me a bit of an edge over them, hahahaha.

field14


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

Philosophical question for ya....probably should be another thread, but it was brought up here. Everyone always says to "trust the float" and the shot will magically find the middle. My argument is that if you don't hold in the middle no amount of trust will get it to go there consistantly. Granted you'll have a few that just happen to break in the middle and those will hit, but the majority will not. I think that whatever percentage of the time your float stays in the center is the amount, on average, of X's you'll shoot. Look at those who are really, really good and watch how little movement you see at the end of thier stabilizer. For those it should be easy to "trust the float", but for the rest of us...how do you get the hold to the point that you can trust it?


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Thats pretty good. I like funny archery shirts like that. Just call me old school too!

I have learned to do what Hornet always preaches and it is one of my new favorite sayings "Just hold her in there and let her eat". 
For me it means stop playing with the darn shot and just shoot it how you are supposed to. Problem is too often I still get in the way of a good shot. LOL


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Once you stop trying to "control" the shot....or pin.....and just focus on executing a strong shot and staring a hole in what your shooting at....you would be surprised how much smaller your "float" actually gets. :wink:

and yes a lot of those shots that break with your pin out of the X will still be an X and even some of the ones that are breaking on the edge of the 5/4 will still be an X.  You can't punch em' in there though.....


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Ron
I have discussed this with Kward in depth in the past. Her recommendation is less magnification so you see less movement. She also shoots with her sight in close to the bow not way out like I do. One of her main thought processes is to do as much to your set up as possible to minimize the sight movement. She admits that with higher magnification and the sight extended out she struggles to get the sight to float. Name of the game is get as comfortable with aiming as possible then you can truelly relax!


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

I know you can't punch them in, but I also know it won't hit the dot if the pin isn't on it when the release fires. I've made a lot of changes over the past year and a half and have cut my float down dramatically but it's still not there yet. Now that I have my equipment correct I've started working on the nut behind the string. I fully intend on making a solid commitment this indoor season to just concentrating on trusting my shot routine and not trying to pay as much attention to the dot in my scope. We'll see how it goes.....



Brown Hornet said:


> Once you stop trying to "control" the shot....or pin.....and just focus on executing a strong shot and staring a hole in what your shooting at....you would be surprised how much smaller your "float" actually gets. :wink:
> 
> and yes a lot of those shots that break with your pin out of the X will still be an X and even some of the ones that are breaking on the edge of the 5/4 will still be an X.  You can't punch em' in there though.....


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Ron
I have personally witnessed major improvement to your outdoor game this year. So I expect that show up inside. But, as always the mental game is the most important aspect of shooting. We all need much improvement in that area.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Ron Meadows said:


> Philosophical question for ya....probably should be another thread, but it was brought up here. Everyone always says to "trust the float" and the shot will magically find the middle. My argument is that if you don't hold in the middle no amount of trust will get it to go there consistantly. Granted you'll have a few that just happen to break in the middle and those will hit, but the majority will not. I think that whatever percentage of the time your float stays in the center is the amount, on average, of X's you'll shoot. Look at those who are really, really good and watch how little movement you see at the end of thier stabilizer. For those it should be easy to "trust the float", but for the rest of us...how do you get the hold to the point that you can trust it?


Ron,
The human binocular vision is fantastic... We are "Built" to make CIRCLES concentric...that is our eyes automatically center circle to circle, if we just TRUST THEM and let them do their jobs.

Thus, trying to FORCE IT ON THE MIDDLE isn't going to work because you are involving not only small twitch muscles(the good ones), but the LARGE TWITCH muscles...the BAD ONES.

So...the key to this is to let the EYES do the work...that is...and it is perhaps oversimplification....keep your EYE on the "X" and to HECK with the dot...your EYE will work with your hands and self-center...even tho you will swear to high heaven that the dot was NOT on the middle when the shot went off....if your EYE is on that X...the arrow is going there!

As a bowhunter, I know you have been told over and over to "PICK A SPOT" on the animal and focus on that spot...WELLLLLL...guess what? SPOT SHOOTING is doing just that....you are "supposed to" PICK A SPOT, namely the X ring or the middle of the middle, FOCUS ON IT, and then let it happen! SAME THING...that is what is the basis for all the NFAA games....it originated with BOWHUNTERS trying to become better HUNTERS. PICK A SPOT, FOCUS, and LET IF FLOAT...and you will hit that spot....OR...the ARROW GOES WHERE YOU WERE LOOKING WHEN IT WENT OFF! If you were "chasing the dot around", then you won't be hitting the middle anywhere near as often cuz you were focusing on something that is moving around (unless you are so rock solid you never move, and even Jesse Broadwater ain't for doing THAT for very long).

LET YOUR EYES center things..even if you use a big ole dot in the scope...your EYES will center concentric onto concentric and center things up on their own without you having to force it!

The problem, of course, is the FORCING IT instead of relaxing and letting it float, and TRUSTING THE SHOT...probably the toughest phase of the game...>TRUSTING THE SHOT.

My "TDBST" (Tom Dorigatti Blind Shooting Technique) will, given time and work...teach you that you CAN TRUST THE SHOT...and hit the middle...even with your eyes closed! BUT...you have to work on it and TRUST YOURSELF.

Amazing that after doing the TDBST....you will be able to feel even the slight nuances DURING the shot when shooting with your eyes open. One thing the TDBST does....is it magnifies your shooting errors visually with the impact point on the target...that is, if you tend to miss at 11 o-clock just out of the X...when shooting with your eyes closed, those "little errors" are now magnified so that you can see them more easily on the target...and what you are doing sub-consciously that is only showing up with iddy-bitty stuff when you are forcing your eyes or muscles to compensated for the flaw(s).

If the "fieldman" can do it, it has to be EASY...cuz FOR ME, in this sport NOTHING has come easy....I've worked hard for every win, or anything else I've gotten out of the sport! I also have worked HARD putting back into the sport too.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

Ron Meadows said:


> Philosophical question for ya....probably should be another thread, but it was brought up here. Everyone always says to "trust the float" and the shot will magically find the middle. My argument is that if you don't hold in the middle no amount of trust will get it to go there consistantly. Granted you'll have a few that just happen to break in the middle and those will hit, but the majority will not. I think that whatever percentage of the time your float stays in the center is the amount, on average, of X's you'll shoot. Look at those who are really, really good and watch how little movement you see at the end of thier stabilizer. For those it should be easy to "trust the float", but for the rest of us...how do you get the hold to the point that you can trust it?


I find it impossible to hold it in the middle, So I quit trying to hold it in the middle. I changed the way I thought about aiming. I decided to just look at the spot and allow the sight to go where ever it wanted too. I was surprised to find out by allowing things just to happen how it found the middle and stayed close to it without me trying to hold it there. that coupled with some back pull thru the shot got the score heading up wards. so you have to trust that it will happen and you have to let it happen. When I get in the way and try to hold and then shoot the score goes down fast.. 

So I learned to have it in the center really solid but when I tried to activate the release it would move. It's taken more time to get the back activation to happen without upsetting the front sight picture. things are progressing along OK, I find all it is, is a bunch of trade offs. When I am shooting and scoring my best I don't know how my release is firing. It just does..


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

You know we all have tried many different ways to try to learn to relax, aim well and execute good shots. I tend to agree with Field 14 on a lot of things.
Old school I am! I am real big into the centering of circles. As a matter usually in the first month or so of Indoor Shooting I really struggle with aiming and sight picture. That really get my shot all messed up. So what I like to do is take the lense ( which has the aiming dot on it) out of my 29 mm Sure loc Scope (small scope housing) and just consentrate on centering circles and focusing on the dot ( not over aim at the center of the x ring, but try to center the circles. Center the peep, the scope house and the target face rings and scare at the center of the dot. This usually get me comfortable aiming and allows me to execute better shots.


----------



## rocklocker2 (Feb 12, 2007)

*cold?*

here in ny i shoot 3d all summer and then its hunting season till mid Dec.we also have a paper animals indoor league and the then vegas indoor till march and our 3d outdoor league starts again in mid January .also have a muzzle loader outdoor league starting in January .lots of shooting here if ya know where to look


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

Ron Meadows said:


> I know you can't punch them in, but I also know it won't hit the dot if the pin isn't on it when the release fires. I've made a lot of changes over the past year and a half and have cut my float down dramatically but it's still not there yet. Now that I have my equipment correct I've started working on the nut behind the string. I fully intend on making a solid commitment this indoor season to just concentrating on trusting my shot routine and not trying to pay as much attention to the dot in my scope. We'll see how it goes.....



After a summer of Field, FITA, Target and getting my equipment right, I am starting to see the payoff of all the people telling my to focus on the target and aim. When I just let the shot go, it goes where it should! This has definitely paid off indoors in that my bow just holds and the shot goes off. I've finally transitioned from just getting a 300 to seeing how many X's I can get....


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

I consider myself very blessed that the past few years I have been able to shoot archery with a lot of top level archers. It has amazed me how differently they look at all aspects of their game than most of us do. All have the confidance that they can do what is required to shoot well. There is never any doubt in their head. They always expect to hit the center. Not just get an arrow into the dot. All have an amazing amount of drive and determination to do what is needed to shoot that way. Most structure their every day lives around getting the most performance out of their archery.
I even get to see them when things are not working so great and the thought process of how they are going to get where they intend to be. 

I hope that I will again have that drive and determination to get there again!


----------

